# Planning thread- upcoming WCG 14th Birthday Challenge (11/16-11/22/2018)



## Norton (Nov 12, 2018)

*Hey Team,

This is our planning thread for the WCG 14th Birthday challenge which is being hosted by SETI.Germany (11/16 thru 11/22/2018)*

*






https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=9145

We'll use this thread to work out any team issues, get our rigs ready, and try to setup some donations for a team prize giveaway

Post in this thread and show your support- we'll open the main challenge thread just before the start of the challenge.

If anyone would like to donate any items for a prize giveaway please post in this thread or PM me to discuss*


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2018)

Here as always


----------



## hat (Nov 12, 2018)

My rigs still got time to spool up, then. What exactly does it mean our challenge is hosted by SETI.Germany?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 12, 2018)

Here we go!!!!!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2018)

My 9900K is slated for delivery Friday. So if that is the case, ill get it up and running asap.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2018)

hat said:


> My rigs still got time to spool up, then. What exactly does it mean our challenge is hosted by SETI.Germany?


Hosted by = Created By = the guys that sent out the invitation plus I'm sure that they will be sure that the daily point system that they host will work.


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2018)

Just over 2 days to go, get ready!

Count me in for 2x $25 PayPal gifts


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 13, 2018)

Norton said:


> Just over 2 days to go, get ready!



I'm going to be busy Thurs night   At a conference till then.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 13, 2018)

I have something to do tonight now then , time to setup my ol rig(8350) a-new.
I do like the irony of my brain ,oh ill just upgrade a few bits, before you know it its like my pc gave birth.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 13, 2018)

I will be in this one this time, since trucking driving school doesnt start until Jan.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2018)

Just got confirmation that my processor will be here on Thursday


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2018)

Challenge is on- crunch away Team!

SETI.Germany has a stats site setup for the challenge here:
https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en
*Updated hourly


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 16, 2018)

Damn Germany being a day ahead! My cousin is here but I haven't gotten to build it yet


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2018)

Everything back to WCG.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 16, 2018)

just got my ol rig running , i cant run it flat out though it gets too hot under the worst and only spare cooler i had but ill try and up it during the comp, happy warm crunching all.


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 16, 2018)

Count me in, better late than never  
I guess


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 16, 2018)

I am up and running on my 9900K at around 5GHz


----------



## hat (Nov 16, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp Could you show a Coretemp screenshot of that? Temps would certainly be interesting (assuming that's WCG) as well as the "Power" value. Also if you enabled MCE, did any other manual overclocking, messed with power settings?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 16, 2018)

hat said:


> @CrAsHnBuRnXp Could you show a Coretemp screenshot of that? Temps would certainly be interesting (assuming that's WCG) as well as the "Power" value. Also if you enabled MCE, did any other manual overclocking, messed with power settings?






Been running like this all night. The only thing I did was enable XMP II in the BIOS. And yes, it is WCG.


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2018)

That's one way of breaking in a CPU   5Ghz crunches with WCG   Very nice 

13th place for the first day of the challenge   Doing very well    I think there must have been a few other teams keeping back results as some have motored ahead!!


----------



## hat (Nov 17, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp I don't see a power reading there. That's kinda why I asked for coretemp


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2018)

power was  out for a couple hours today, but back up and running.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 18, 2018)

hat said:


> @CrAsHnBuRnXp I don't see a power reading there. That's kinda why I asked for coretemp


My bad. I spedread it and just saw temp and assumed realtemp


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2018)

Moved up into 12th!!   Great work everyone!!





I think if we continue the same speed, we should be able to get ourselves up into the top 10 if everyone else is as constant......  





Just over 4.5 days left.....


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2018)

An update from todays action...







I'm hoping we'll be in 11th place tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2018)

And here's some of todays action  !!




 



Last updated about 55 minutes ago   Up to 11th place now everyone, amazing effort!!     I'm unsure if we can hit 10th but I know we will give it a massive try!!   Thank you all once again


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2018)

Here's some of the last 24 hours action....  



 



We are holding a superb 11th position, we have done so well so far...  If we could over take 11th spot, that would be amazing


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2018)

With the last few hours to go...  Here's the stats so far...



 



I think 10th is a little out of our reach but still such a great score for the amount of people we have crunching   So proud of team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks like we have finished in....



 



Congrats to all of TPU for a massive job well done!!   I bet the rest of the teams above us had more people doing this, we have an amazing team!!   Thank you


----------

